

Please build this: domain name search w/ connotation comments - moozeek

As a non native English speaker whenever I research domain names I come up with ideas for words that sound good but I wonder if they might have an unwanted meaning or connotation.<p>So I research these words in numerous online dictionaries including the indispensable Urban Dictionary.<p>This involves a lot of manual research, clicking, note taking and in the end I'm still not quite sure if something like "blong" or "schnipp" or "gnurb" (I made those up) might  be slang words or are phonologically equal to flatulence or sexual activity - if you know what I mean ;-)<p>So please build a service that helps me and others solve this problem!<p>Monetize with affiliate links to domain registrars and offer a premium manual research certificate - I would have definitely paid for this in the past!<p>Thank you!<p>PS: start by coming up with a domain name for this service that has no unwanted connotations :-D
======
glimcat
It is very hard to make a computer do this due to the problem of meaning.
Google will get you about 80% whereas a highly-optimized purpose-specific tool
would buy you maybe 90%. Either way, you still need to stop and ask a native
speaker.

Google is actually fairly good for first-order checking. The summaries will
give you an overview and the near-match suggestions will sometimes catch
issues as well.

For example: "blong" has slang connotations, is a surname, and sounds similar
to "bong"; "schnipp" sounds like "snip" and is a surname; "gnurb" maps to
GNUrb and a few user names.

